# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Erfahrungen mit Carbongabeln

## fnfx_t

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen was ihr so fr Erfahrungen mit Carbon Gabeln gemacht habt, welche halten, haben einen guten Kundenservice usw.

Bis jetzt dachte ich immer, die AL360 Gabeln wren das Nonplusultra, leider hab ich da richtig schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer neuen.

----------


## KIV

Tecnolimits ist sehr empfehlenswert, es gibt nur aktuell keinen Importeur fr D und auch in den Shops nur Restbestnde. Nchstes Jahr soll es wieder was geben, aktuell nur direkt aus Italien. Preise sind da okay, aber Versand ist recht teuer.
Mein Hndler empfiehlt mir aktuell Aeron, die sind recht gnstig und produzieren wohl auch fr etliche Hersteller.

----------


## Krischaan

Was hast du fr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?
Carongabeln allg halten lange, also brechen selten.
Vllt muss man mal den Belag erneuern oder neues Kopfstck, aber eigentlich halten die Teile und selbst die Gebrauchtpreise sind knackig.
Die bekannten Marken sind gut und teuer, macht man wohl nix falsch

----------


## fnfx_t

Mir ist vor ein paar Monaten das Endstck meiner AL 360 beim Freestylen gebrochen, daraufhin habe ich ein "Kulanzangebot" ber 150 Euro fr ein neues Endstck von AL360 bekommen. Das neue Endstck ist dann direkt wieder bei einer unspektakulren Backloop Landung gebrochen und AL360 lehnt jetzt jegliche Garantieansprche wegen "massiver Gewalteinwirkung" ab, das einzige was mir immer wieder gesagt wurde ist, dass ich der einzige bin dem das passiert wre  :Frown:  

Wei eigentlich jemand wie das rechtlich ist? Eigentlich kann es doch nicht sein, dass ein Hersteller so einfach aus der Gewhrleistung rauskommt oder? Aber wahrscheinlich hat man da eh keine Chance... :Frown:

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hallo,

wenn du angeblich der erste bist (lies dazu mal in auslndischen Foren), dann kann es sich doch nur um einen Verarbeitungsfehler handeln. So etwas kommt bei Handarbeit mal vor.
Somit wrde ich eher von einem Verarbeitungsfehler ausgehen.

Nicht Garantie mit Gewhrleistung verwechseln. Vergiss die Garantie, wenn der Hersteller sich so quer stellt.

Da du das zweite Endstck neu gekauft hast, hat das Teil 6 Monate Gewhrleistung.
Eigentlich httest du 24 Monate, doch wenn ein Hersteller sich dermaen anstellt, wie in deinem Fall AL, sind die restlichen 18 Monate der 24-monatigen, gesetzlichen Gewhrleistungszeit fr dich wertlos, da sich der Hndler, welcher hier wohl mit dem Hersteller kooperiert, auf die Beweislastumkehr berufen wird.

Frage dazu aber besser mal in einem Jura-Forum, denn der Fall ist etwas kompliziert - wegen der angeblichen Kulanz, wobei ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass so ein Endstck neu mehr als 150  kostet.

Bitte stelle mal aussagekrftige Fotos guter Qualitt von beiden Brchen ein.

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

HL

----------


## luetzenmrc

Moin, 
2,5 Jahre eine Chinook Carbon gefahren. hat problemlos gehalten.
Seit 4 Monaten eine Aeron Carbon (150-200). 
Bis darauf, dass der Dreckstampen am Frontstck der Aeron gerissen ist und ich deshalb 20 Minuten geschwommen bin, keine Probleme. Ganz subjektiv wirkt die Chinook massiver, die Aeron moderner und fragiler. Der Verstellmechanismus und das Frontstck kommn mir bei Aeron etwas einfacher zu bedienen vor.

----------


## KIV

Danke fr den Tipp mit dem Tampen, den werde ich dann mal direkt vor Inbetriebnahme tauschen.
Meine neue Gabel liegt schon im Shop fr mich bereit...
 :Smile:

----------


## Surf Maniac

Inzwischen stelle ich mir die Frage, ob die Sache wirklich wahr ist, wenn nicht mal Fotos gezeigt werden.

----------


## surfaff

Hallo, ich habe mir eine Voll-Carbon von AMEX, vor 2 Jahren gekauft und bin super zufrieden. Meine ALU Gabeln hab so nach 2- 2,5 Jahren ersetzt da sie krumm waren und mein Vertrauen in selbige nicht mehr so hoch war.  Bisher zeigt die Carbon-Gabel keine Schwchen. Direkt nach dem Umstiegt von ALU auf Carbon ist mir aufgefallen: Das Rigg fhlt sich viel stabiler/direkter an und ich meine meine Segel funktionieren irgendwie besser (ist natrlich auch viel subjektive Wahrnehmung dann  :Wink:  ). Ich bereue den Wechsel nicht und kann den Schritt empfehlen. Gru Frank

----------


## Ralph

Ich habe mit AL360 Race- und Slalomgabeln bisher nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht - das heit keinerlei Schden, bzw. Garantieflle. Betrblich, wenn die im Fall eines Falles wirklich so zickig reagieren. An welcher Stelle ist das Endstck denn gebrochen?

Gru

Ralph

----------


## fnfx_t

Wieso sollte ich das denn erfinden? Wenn mir jemand erklrt wie das hier mit dem Bilder hochladen funktioniert mach ich das gerne. 

Ich denke aber dass mans bei AL360 leider nichts machen kann, fr einen Streitwert von 150 Euro interessiert sich kein Anwalt...  :Frown:  Man ist leider doch immer wieder auf die Kulanz des Herstellers angewiesen.

Das Endstck ist genau an der Stelle gebrochen an der die Ausfrsung fr den Pin war.

----------


## fnfx_t

ah jetzt msste es klappen oder?

----------


## Ralph

An meinen Gabeln sind Vertiefungen fr den Pin laminiert, also keine Lcher gebohrt, die die Fasern unterbrechen wrden. Ist das bei Deiner auch so, oder sind da wirklich gebohrte Lcher? Kann ich auf dem Foto nicht 100%ig erkennen. Und - ist das die Gabel mit den extra dnnen Holmen?

Gru

Ralph

----------


## Surf Maniac

Die Lcher sind bei AL laminiert.

Auf dem Foto kann man leider wenig erkennen:

- es ist unscharf
- die Auflsung ist niedrig
- wichtige Teile liegen im Schatten
- man kann nicht erkennen, dass es sich um eine AL Gabel handelt

Welche Garantiezeiten gibt AL genau an (schriftlich)?

----------


## KIV

Was soll die Kritik an dem Foto und warum sollte der Kollege wohl behaupten, dass es eine AL-Gabel ist..???

----------


## KIV

Habe mir jetzt im Shop die fr mich reservierte Aeron Slim Gabel angesehen und nicht gekauft.
Das Teil ist bleischwer und wackelt ohne Ende, weil die Rohre vom Endstck zu viel Spiel haben.
Ich habe mir eine North Aero Gabel gekauft, die macht einen guten Eindruck.

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Was soll die Kritik an dem Foto und warum sollte der Kollege wohl behaupten, dass es eine AL-Gabel ist..???



Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass der Kollege lediglich behauptet, es wre eine AL, sondern nur, dass man die schlecht abgebildete Gabel auf dem Foto nicht als AL identifizieren kann.

Was mir bei den Aerons in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen ist:
Scheinbar versucht man durch extreme Preissteigerungen hohe Qualitt zu suggerieren.
Ich erinnere mich noch daran, dass die Gabeln vor wenigen Jahren fr 300-400 € zu haben waren.
Heute kosten sie fast soviel wie die Top-Gabeln der Branche.

Wie teuer ist den so eine North bei welche Lnge nach Verhandlung?

----------


## KIV

Die North ist 140-190 und kostet endverhandelt immerhin noch rd 700 Tacken.
:-\
Macht aber einen echt wertigen Eindruck und ist sehr steif.
Eine Chinook hatte ich auch in der Hand, aber die klassische, schmale Biegelinie passt nicht wirklich zu meinen Ezzy-Segeln.

----------


## Surf Maniac

Das hrt sich doch gar nicht schlecht an.
Wie gro ist denn die maximale Innenbreite bei der North?

----------


## Peter R

Nicht so bekannt, aber "trotzdem" gut. (und preiswert!)

Hat unter Anderem der Herr Browne an seinem Goya-Rigg.

----------


## PaI

Schon mal ber die Streamlined Josh Angulo nachgedacht?

Sehr steif und sehr leicht.

----------


## wavemaster

Moin,
ich fahre seit 7 Jahren Maui Sails Carbon 140-200 und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Das Kopfstch gilt als eines der besten am Markt.
Leider ist diese Gabel kein Sonderangebot.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## Mahalo

...ich fahre seit ber acht Jahren die MS Carbon Gabeln, Wave und Slalom.
Vorteile: Liegen gut in der Hand und sind keine Schwergewichte. Gebrochen ist bisher nix, ... auer, siehe Nachteile...

Nachteile: Das Frontstck ist nicht ganz "ohne". Ich habe bei einigen MS Carbon schon gesehen, dass der sogenannte "shim" sich verdreht, bzw. aufbricht oder verrutscht. Das ist das graue Begrenzungsteil. Auch einige "Push Pins" habe ich schon brechen sehen. Man kann diese Teile zwar als Ersatz nachfordern, aber rgerlich ist es schon, insbesondere wenn man keine Ersatzteile zur Hand hat.
Nachteile: Der grip lst sich manchmal zu leicht. Nicht perfekt und bombensicher verklebt.
Insgesamt sind die MS Gabeln aber okay - 

Habe nun diese Saison auch die Enigma Carbon Gabeln von Severne gefahren. Im Vergleich zu den MSGabeln sind die ca. 800 Gramm schwerer. Allerdings in der Gesamtverarbeitung solider als die MS Gabeln. 
Nachteil: Die Dinger saugen stellenweise Wasser, nach jedem Surftag habe ich stets ein halbes Glas Wasser aus denen rausgelassen...! Wenn man das Manko kennt, kann man damit leben..., allerdings fr ein Teil welches so zwischen 800-1.000 Euro kostet..., doch etwas "dmmlich" hergestellt.

Fazit: Nix ist 100% perfekt, leider! 

Aloha und Hang Loose,
Mahalo

----------

